

Four OSes in One - wiks
http://alwaysinnovating.com/beagleboard/

======
jhack
Beagleboard is a great idea and it's nice to see OS support is out there for
it. Having Windows 8 available in an ARM flavor is only going to make things
better. I can think of 1001... uhh, well, a FEW projects I could make with one
of those.

